# male or female??



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Really easy this is just for fun to see what people prefer, maybe it can help u decide on which sex to get next? or ur first??


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

well i had a female as my first rat and she was one of a kind i now have 3 males as daisy sadly passed on and i love them all i can say that males smell more than female i dont really have a fave sex i think its just each rats personality that makes me like them not the sex! whats your fave sex?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I love both! <3


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I've only had girls but I agree, I love them all!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't really care baout sex but i kinda of prefur Bucks like i prefure geldings just because of how nice and mellow they are. Plus almost every female i get always seems to get sick :'(. My first rat was a female though hehe.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

geldings.... geldings i see we have another horse lover hehe


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

All I've ever owned was males LoL But my friends only ever got females.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i love horses  i've been riding since i was 3 hehe, i train and show them hehe along with my mice and rats... i wanted to breed horses but oh my gaush thats a lot o money!!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*packs bags and runs to urs* i (L) horses soo much horses and rats = me lol i might have a job running stables soon i havent rode in a while as i had a bad accedent 2 years ago and have only just recoverd!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

same here!! i got hurt when i was 7 and had to stop riding for 2 years. When i came back i was a mess but i'm much better now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 29 girls and 5 neutered boys...I love all of them!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE having cuddel time with my little boy . I love my pretty little girls but they seem to enjoy runing around in their ball if i can't watch them right that second.


----------



## RaTt (Feb 16, 2007)

bucks seem to be much more like lap pets ... my boy loves attention, where as nancy would rather just run around on her own


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

i like does, they dont smell as bad and ive had 6 females and 1 male and my friend had a male...i like how hyper my females have been because its fun to watch them go nuts but then come and cuddle up to you when they are tired out. its not that i dont like male rats but i do have a preference for females.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i wish i knew how the boys smelled. My boys don't smell... it's either they are really clean or just don't have that musky mark most bucks have.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

well someone had to say it. i am not fond of giant rodent scrotum, lol.  so on that note, i have to say that i like females better. i also like that they are more adventurous and perky.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I have two does and they're my preferred sex. I will probably always keep females, but I have no problem with males.


----------

